# Reimbursement rate for Code 86580



## pamheflin (Oct 20, 2015)

I work at Hospice in the AP department. Our volunteers and employees have to get TB test on a regular basis. We have received a claim with CPT code 86580 DIAG Code V70.00.

Where do I find how much I need to pay the facility for the CPT code 86580?  It is stated payable by Medicare but I cannot find a chart with an amount.
The location is Bourne, MA

Thank you,

Pamela


----------



## lkfloyd (Oct 20, 2015)

The dx code should be V74.1 ( if dos is before 10-01-15). Check your MAC website. ( your MCR carrier..ie WPS?..NGS?)  There you can pull the LCD for the info.


----------

